# مرثية سلطان



## جوو الرياض (25 أكتوبر 2011)

‫دمعة ألم مرثيه سلطان بن عبدالعزيز يرحمه الله‬&lrm; - YouTube​


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مرثية سلطان*

_رحمك الله ياسلطان الخير_
_اللهم ثبته عند السؤال اللهم وسع نزله اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه اللهم احشره مع الصديقين والشهداء هو وجميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين_ ​


----------



## tjarksa (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مرثية سلطان*

الله يرحمك يبو خالد


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مرثية سلطان*

امين ياارب ...الف شكر لمروركم الرائع


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مرثية سلطان*

الله يرحمك يا سلطان الخير 

فقيد الفقير والامير 

رحمك الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مرثية سلطان*

امين يااارب ...

مرورك اسعدني اشواق


----------

